# Backwoods LGB Porter



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have the need of a small back woods engine, I used a 0-4-0 Porter, I made a car to provide remote controlled power and sound. I used My Loco Sound, from Fort Collins Colorado. 
The cab is made Plywood and poplar wood. Roof made of .003 shim stock, ran through a paper crimper, brushed on a coat of muratic acid, then sprayed with hydrogen peroxide. Real rust








[/url]IMG_0265[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0253[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

IMG_0260[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr

Close up of Battery Sound Car








[/url]IMG_0247[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

This has been a really fun project, I removed the pickup system off the engine so not to
feed any power back to the tracks, that process was surprisingly easy on an LGB engine.
The pictures were taken before I completed the wire from the engine to the Battery car.
Dennis


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another great model Dennis


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful and quite unique!!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Fabulous results Dennis, just love the roof on the locomotive.
I think this is one of those models that doesn't need to run to look great.
Great results and thank you for sharing with us.
Cheers.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Swell job Dennis. I will be ordering some of that shim stock to make my roofing instead of beer can aluminum, really like that. Looking fwd to the video of operations on your layout

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Really beautiful Dennis!

Were your car & cab frames lasered as one piece? And you engraved the grain into it, right? Looks wonderful!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh..... Dennis, that's my kind of 'bash... Superly well done..


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, That is great, wonderful character! You imagination is inspirational.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for the great compliments. Cliff yes lasered from 1/16" plywood, and yes the grain is lasered into the plywood, doing this creates grain in each board, making it look like the boards are individual boards, making plywood a good choice to use, easy and strong. 

Crimped with paper crimpers, i place the handles in a bench vise, I run the material back and forth, in a little bit, then back, in a little bit more then back. 

Once the HY Peroxide is sprayed on, let it set out side a couple days, it will get really rusty. I dremel off with wire brush in streaks to remove some rust, once the level of rust is achieved, spray with a clear coat to stop the escalation of rust.

If you want extreme rust, leave out and do not clear coat, in a couple weeks it will get extremely rusty, spray a couple more coats of Hy Peroxide to speed up the process.

Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Dennis nice work.
You gave a new direction to the phrase (go to the wood shed ) !


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Jim
This is my preferred type of fire wood to split.
Dennis


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Love it mate. Looks very well aged and used by the railroad. Terrific work.


----------

